# Github erlaubt keine Commits von mir selbst



## Mart (9. Dez 2021)

Ich habe ein Public repository wo nur ich drin bin es steht bei manage access "only you can push"

wenn ich in Eclipse mir das Repository runter lade mit meinem github account dann kriege ich es auch -> credentials funktionieren
wenn ich aber commit and push drücke und die credentials eingeben muss die ich exakt so wieder von firefox passwort manager raus kopiere -> "not authorized"

keine ahnung an was es liegt dass ich nicht auf meinem eigenen Repo authorisiert bin

die repository einstelllungen sind exakt dieselben wie wenn man es erstellt, nur halt dass der code oben ist und public ist


----------



## Robert Zenz (9. Dez 2021)

Ist origin als "https" und nicht "git" eingetragen (man kann nicht auf die https-Links schieben, es muss der git-Link sein)?


----------



## Mart (9. Dez 2021)

ja das ist eingestellt , wird sogar von eclipse selbst gemacht

habe jetzt einen access token erstellt und rechte gebaut, warum ich mich nicht über den account einloggen konnte verstehi ch zwar immer noch nicht

aber der token funktionioert wenigstens


----------



## LimDul (9. Dez 2021)

Deswegen:


> When you git clone, git fetch, git pull, or git push to a remote repository using HTTPS URLs on the command line, Git will ask for your GitHub username and password. *When Git prompts you for your password, enter your personal access token (PAT) instead. Password-based authentication for Git has been removed*, and using a PAT is more secure. For more information, see "Creating a personal access token."











						About remote repositories - GitHub Docs
					

GitHub's collaborative approach to development depends on publishing commits from your local repository to GitHub for other people to view, fetch, and update.




					docs.github.com


----------



## Mart (9. Dez 2021)

ja guuuuuuut das erklärts warums nur mit dem token geht


----------

